
On Types and Intent - Tehnix
http://jawaninja.com/programming/2017/10/29/on-types-and-intent
======
Tehnix
I really think Rich Hickey's talk has spurred some great conversations and
blog posts. While I don't necessarily agree with this particular one entirely,
it's lovely to see such a debate flowing in the Clojure and Haskell community
:) There's also a Haskell thread on this article if people are interested[0].
And other previous discussions at

[0]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/haskell/comments/7awn3h/on_types_an...](https://www.reddit.com/r/haskell/comments/7awn3h/on_types_and_intent_clojure_and_haskell/)

